# Update: Gordon Hayward to become RFA after season as Jazz extension talks breakdown



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/10/21/report-jazz-in-talks-to-give-gordon-hayward-8-figure-a-year-extension/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: Update: Gordon Haywood to become RFA after season as Jazz extension breakdown*

Stat geek contract.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: Update: Gordon Haywood to become RFA after season as Jazz extension breakdown*

Hayward i ine if thise guys you just have to overpay cause he is too good to just let walk away but i dont see him being worth 10 million plus a season, probably closer to 7-8


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: Update: Gordon Haywood to become RFA after season as Jazz extension breakdown*

@WojYahooNBA



> Extension talks between Utah and Gordon Hayward are over, league sources tell Yahoo. Hayward will be a restricted free agent on July 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Update: Gordon Haywood to become RFA after season as Jazz extension talks breakdown*

Wonder if the Jazz are already planning on matching any offer he gets.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is there something I missed? When did this guy get good?


----------

